# Picture of ablino bengalese finch chicks.



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/IMG00117-20111210-1505.jpg

Here is a picture of just 2 of the 3 albino bengalese finch chicks i am rearing.

Very rare.


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

lovely little birds,how do you get the mutation?


----------

